# Ideas please. Railway related camping..



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

School hols start next week and my 3 year old grandson wants me to get out the "camperingvan"..
Can anyone recommend possible sites near or within easy access or railway stations. Either old steam lines or the national network, he's only 3 so just sitting on a platform keeps him happy.. We usually like to stay at commercial sites and be within walking or cycling distance or where we want to visit. Or otherwise a nice easy bus ride.
Realy looking at places where we can leave the van for a few days and not where we have to go to the stations in the vehicle..
Look forward to any suggestions.. Thanks


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

There is a CC Site at Baltic Wharf in Bristol. Easy access to Bristol Temple Meads and it backs on to the harbour with SS Great Britain and suspension bridge. There is also Avon Valley Railway a short bus ride away at Bitton. This is an old steam railway with a few miles of trackAvon Valley Railway
You also have the industrial museum within walking distance from the site but I am not sure if it is open at the moment. Sorry just remembered that they also have some old steam trains on the docks that run short trips as well.

Spence


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

There is always York Railway Museum and if you go mid week quite possibly able to get on the CC Rowntree site. Lots to do in York including a big wheel like London Eye well not quite as big but very good value at £6 lasts for ages.

There is a Thomas the Tank event quite often.
I want to do one of those linky things but am thick and have deleted Sandj's instruction PM. So here is website www.nrm.org.uk

SteamdrivenAndy has insider information.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The CC site at Broadway for the 'GWR'- the Glocs and Warwickshire Railway.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This one looks good if you want to be near the seaside too:

http://www.woodyhyde.co.uk/index.html


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The site at Carrog is behind the station serving the Llangollen railway 
http://www.stationcampsite.com/

also near Bala there is a site again behind the station for the Bala lake railway at llanuwchllyn.
http://www.bwch-yn-uchaf.co.uk/
The latter site is one of my favourites.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Carrying on gaspode's Dorset theme there are the C&CC [Moreton Glade] and CC [Crossways] adjacent to Moreton Station. Easy trips to Bournemouth, Poole and Weymouth. If you are lucky with your dates you would be able to connect to the Swanage steam railway at Wareham.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

www.peakrail.co.uk - There is also a campsite at Rowsley. I haven't been, but I think one of the clubs (autosleepers?) have rallied there. Matlock Bath, with it's seaside type shops. Gullivers kingdom play facility and high cablecars is really nice. Also 'bang on' for Chatsworth with all the stuff there. Buxton market and the Castleton experience.

The Matlock train does bookable days for kids and pensioners outings. It only runs a short journey, but you do get fed as part of the package.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks so far to everyone .....
I will go off now and start my homework on the above links..

Ref CC. I have never used any of their sites, do you NEED to be a member ??


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

tonka said:


> Thanks so far to everyone .....
> I will go off now and start my homework on the above links..
> 
> Ref CC. I have never used any of their sites, do you NEED to be a member ??


Not really a few sites are members only as are some CLs. At club sites non-members do pay a higher fee,CLs don't seem to be bothered.
BTW Balla railway is all steam and the site lets you have a real campfire.
Llangollen also runs diesel cars.
If you come to Wirral and use the Caravan Club site at Thursaston,nearby is Royden park which has a miniature railway run by volunteers on Sundays. Also if he likes Doctor Who there is a big exhibition at the Space port at Seacombe Ferry. Boat over to Liverpool and try the Wacker Quacker from the Albert Dock.
Whichever you choose I'm sure your lad will enjoy it.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

vardy said:


> www.peakrail.co.uk - There is also a campsite at Rowsley. I haven't been, but I think one of the clubs (autosleepers?) have rallied there. Matlock Bath, with it's seaside type shops. Gullivers kingdom play facility and high cablecars is really nice. Also 'bang on' for Chatsworth with all the stuff there. Buxton market and the Castleton experience.
> 
> The Matlock train does bookable days for kids and pensioners outings. It only runs a short journey, but you do get fed as part of the package.


Recently stayed 3 nights at Rowsley. The site is behind the Grouse & Claret pub,and run by them,£15 per night. Field nothing special although hardstandings and ducks to feed.Toilets & showers spotless and pub excellent with good food. John & his staff could not be nicer.Bus stop at site entrance on A6,steam train walking distance.Mainline station in Matlock Bath,short bus ride away. Thoroughly recomend this site.
Reg.


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, there's a Caravan Club site in Bury Lancashire that has a railway line running through it 8) (steam trains) may be worth checking out.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Stayed at Cheltenham CC site last year with the Grandson for the Thomas the tank engine day, the steam railway is within walking distance,
he had a great time not to sure if it is on again this year!

You can become a member of the Caravan Club at any of their sites.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

A lot of good stuff has already been covered.

A few other suggestions

Minehead CC site, on the edge of town with bus stops nearby. Longish walk to the station for the longest steam railway in the country to Bishops Lydeard. Lots of good stops for beaches/exploring.

North Yorkshire Moors Railway, the second longest steam railway in the country. I don't know of any particular sites but if you ring the railway they'll be happy to recommend places.

The Watercress Line in Hampshire is super and connects to the mainline at one end and I'm sure there are MHFers who have used nearby sites.

HTH

Andy


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Another line to keep an eye on is the Welsh Highland from Caernarfon. Over the last few years it has been greatly extended and will eventually run from Caernarfon to Porthmadog. The Forestry Commission site at Beddgelert is right next door to line and I think there will be a stop there. Estimated opening for the last section from Rhyd Ddu to Porthmadog is 2009, they are well on their way to that target. There are also other camp sites available - one has the railway line through the middle of it, but I can't for the life of me remember the name of it!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=4847

Talyllyn railway, coal-fired steam, first volunteer run railway in the world.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We stayed at the site opposite the Black Bull Pub and Campsite near Pickering... was about a mile walk to Pickering Station and NYMR.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I am married to a railway enthusiast....enough said..!!

If you are a member of the C&CC - they hold a Holiday Site at Darley Dale, which is in a field, not far from the station - and you can see the trains and enjoy a ride on them, very nice little spot

They hold one around East/May - and I had noticed and have just checked and they do have one August 8 - Sept 1 - which would be ideal for school holidays.

It is held by Derbyshire DA and will be at Four Lane Ends, Church Lane, Darley Dale. No need to book for further info contact Mr Hewitt on 07875 486394 or visit www.derbyshireda.com Cost £5.50 pun and £1.20 extra adults (doesn't say about extra kids)

HTH

There is also Woody Bay here in North Devon, but am unsure where the nearest site would be, maybe Combe Martin, but as we live here, we don't use the sites.

Minehead for the one already mentioned, and you can I think stop at the Butlins there, which would presumably provide LOTS of other activities for your grandson.

Carol


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,
Don't know about the site - but we used to live near the steam railway at Ramsbottom (nr Bury, Lancs as mentioned in previous post by Leaky). The railway is great for kids (& adults) - they put on alot of Thomas the Tank Engine stuff (ramsbottom has it's own Fat Controller) & they'll usually let you get up at the stations & pull the whistler cord or shovel in some fuel.
Theres also the steam railway museum & line at Newby Bridge in the Lakes - the CC site at cartmel is about 10 mins away.


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Kelcat, the steam train at Newby Bridge i think is the "L'al Ratty" they call it? may have to google that :? 
I used to live in the North Lakes but have also got relatives in Bury and surrounding areas.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Leaky,
We're North Lakes too & used to live in Rammy (prefer Lakes!)
Nope L'al Ratty is the line from Ravenglass to Wastwater, very scenic but only 7 miles. The one I mean is:
Haverthwaite Railway
& I'm pretty sure it has other stuff to do as well. I'm taking a friends kids this weekend so if original poster wants a review let me know.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Probably doesn't suit your requirements, but worth adding to the list. Kentsford Farm Caravan Club CL at Watchet, right next to the West Somerset Railway. You can just see the steam trains through the trees, and walk along the former West Somerset Mineral Railway that is now a footpath that runs parallel to the steam railway. The site is very basic and doesn't have EHU though. This was taken a short walk away:


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi ever thought of the East coast...? there is a wonderful disused railway line with a converted carriage as holiday accomodation and parking space outside. You would be very near to Pickering which is the start of the Pickering-Grosmont steam railway line. Gorgeous area and great puffer line. Your Grandson would love it.
www.nymr.co.uk 
enjoy
Dee


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My list is growing.. Thanks all..
Some great ideas and locations.....


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Nene Valley railway. 2 minutes walk from CC Ferrybridge site Peterborough. beautiful. Non members welcome.

The site is situated almost inside nene park. Lakes, walks, advernture playground for under 6's BBQ places, water sports, river nene with all kinds of boats. minature railway. acres & acres of space for kids to play,
nature trails and lots more including cafe and pub & resturant inside the park.

Enjoy


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm at the CC site at Gwern-y-Bwlch in Mid Wales, within earshot (but not sight) of the line to Aberystwyth, and that's enough to get Charlie excited when he hears a train in the distance. I've got him well trained :lol:.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm at the CC site at Gwern-y-Bwlch in Mid Wales, within earshot (but not sight) of the line to Aberystwyth, and that's enough to get Charlie excited when he hears a train in the distance. I've got him well trained :lol:.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

SDA what are you like!!!? living in God's own the it has to be Thomas every weekend with loads a camp sites near by! Especially for a young 'un

http://www.embsayboltonabbeyrailway.org.uk/index.html

Come and visit Yorkshire, you won't be disappointed
:wink:

Dave


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Railway camping sites*

Fuzzyfelts, you may are thinking about Tafarn Brew Pub and Site, where you cross the rail bridge to the shower block perhaps ??

If so they can be contacted on 01286 650 409 (office )or 650 218 (pub)

Sorry cannot remeber exact costs , but I think with EHU about £16 to £18 per night. Train about £14 per adult for return to Caernarfon

We last stayed in May 2008 , the views are good , the bear pleasant , and staff friendly

All the Best 
HODGE
Mark and Denise Hodgkinson


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Tonka,

Without a doubt, Carrog Station Campsite at the end of the Llangollen Railway. Not only will you wake up in the morning to the sounds locomotives shunting past your van, you'll be able to leave your van on site all day whilst you ride up and down the line, or go into Llangollen for breakfast and lunch.

Another favourite, is the Ravenglass & Eskdale, within easy walking of the Ravenglass CC site on the edge of the Lake district. Again you'll be able to leave the van on site.

Taking such a young child, I would tend to stay clear of the major steam events, they are becoming more akin to a rugby scrum with enthusiasts jostling on platforms to snap just another photograph.

Also, take a look here for a list of railways and events.

http://www.heritagerailways.com/

My own site
http://www.zozzerweb.com/


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

With the number of preserved railways in this country needing the publics cash, I think it could be mutually beneficial if they offered Motorhome overnight parking for people visiting their railways.


----------

